
Paradox CEO defends studio's continuous DLC model as 'fair and balanced' - smacktoward
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/346124/Paradox_CEO_defends_studios_continuous_DLC_model_as_fair_and_balanced.php
======
baud147258
I think one negative consequence of their model is for new release, which will
appear to lack features, compared to older games which have received years
worth of DLCs; so buyers/players/complainers will complain that the new game
lacks features compared to the previous games (adds some whining about dumbing
down/decline too for good measure) and the devs are greedy __*s who cut back
features to sell as DLCs. Facing such reaction, the devs will double down on
DLCs on existing titles, making the issue even worse in the long run...

